# Crypt identification confusion



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Please help me identify my crypts:

1. Cyperus Helferi or Cryptocoryne retrospiralis?






2. Cryptocoryne retrospiralis or Cryptocoryne Crispatula Var. Balansae or ?


3. Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko' or ?


4. Cryptocoryne Undulata or ?


5. Cryptocoryne ?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

1. most probably Crypt retrospiralis
2 C.crispatula var "balansae"
3. Probably C.wendtii " Green Gecko"


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

1. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Flaccidifolia
2. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae 
3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. Green Gecko
4. Cryptocoryne undulata (best guess)
5. Cryptocoryne beckettii



MacFan said:


> Please help me identify my crypts:
> 
> 1. Cyperus Helferi or Cryptocoryne retrospiralis?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> 1. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Flaccidifolia
> 2. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae
> 3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. Green Gecko
> 4. Cryptocoryne undulata (best guess)
> 5. Cryptocoryne beckettii


I agree with the rest, but I'm not sure about the first one. Doesn't _C. crispatula_ var _flaccidifolia_ have a more undulate leaf margin? You may well be right, but I'm just curious as to your reasons for that above _C. retrospiralis_.

._._


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

A fair question Cavan. 
1) C. retrospiralis is actually not that common in the US.
2) Most of whats commonly sold as 'C. spiralis' and sometimes 'C. retrospiralis' in the US is
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Flaccidifolia
3) Both C. retrospiralis and C. spiralis, have leaves that are fairly rigid - they can hold their own. Even the submsersed growth, when pulled out of the water, stays erect.
4) Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Flaccidifolia - leaves are flacid, very soft, flow with the current and even in emersed growth do not stand erect. 

You're coming by in a couple of weeks right? I'll show you in person.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'll be by.

What do you make of the _C. retrospiralis_ photo in Kasselmann? I think you're likely right about the ID, but the plants pictured there don't look stiff, even though the ones on Jan's site appear to be.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Kasselmann's book has a lot of inconsistencies when it comes to crypts. If I remember correctly, it even lists some plants as distinct species, when in fact they're just varieties, and have been known to be varieties for quite some time.


----------

